# SS 02.05.15 - Scriabin #4 "The Poem Of Ecstasy"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Scriabin (1872 - 1915)*

Symphony No. 4, Op. 54 "Le Poème de l'extase_" aka "The Poem Of Ecstasy"_

1. Le Poème de l'extase

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

From what I was reading about this work I guess it was never given the actual title of being his 4th Symphony, just a Symphonic Poem that he often referenced as his 4th Symphony, but no matter, it's on the list so we'll listen to it anyway 

I've only heard this work twice before so it will be fun to revisit this weekend. I've only got 1 recording so I'll be going with this one:

View attachment 69037


Giuseppe Sinopoli/New York Philharmonic


----------



## GioCar

I'm going to play it from this set:










Riccardo Muti (aka the Godfather) / Philadelphia


----------



## brotagonist

Boulez/Chicago

I _might_ also compare that one with my CD copy, Ashkenazy/DSO Berlin, even though it is not yet slated for a listen, the airspace already being largely spoken for


----------



## D Smith

I'll have to YT this one with Salonen and the Philharmonia.


----------



## Balthazar

I'll be listening to Evgeny Svetlanov lead the USSR State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## ptr

*Stokowski*!

Probably both the Huston and Philharmonia recordings! (Everest vs Decca)








-









The to top him of:

*Svetlanov*










A magical hour!

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> *Stokowski*!
> 
> Probably both the Huston and Philharmonia recordings! (Everest vs Decca)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The to top him of:
> 
> *Svetlanov*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A magical hour!
> 
> /ptr


^^^ As a postscript to that:

I love the tremendous, climactic _ending_ on the analog Svetlanov the most- although the recording quality is dreadful.

I love the fervent _reading_ of the live Royal Philharmonic, Stokowski performance- though, again, the recording quality is rather austere sounding.

I love the tremendously powerful engineered _sound_ of the digital Svetlanov- which is a very fine reading as well.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ashkenazy/Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Kivimees

A work that I have in my meager collection:









(Another excellent choice, BTW!)


----------



## joen_cph

Doesn´t have the lush sound quality of Svetlanov and Stokowski/Decca, but anyway: 
I´m listening to Golovanov, on Archipel (1952). The sound is quite good in the quieter and more intimate passages, but in the tutti and brass/trumpet sections, it becomes thinner and sharper. Still, a lot of engaged, swirling, and highly expressive playing.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Nov04/Scriabin_Golovanov.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/june00/scriabingolovanov.htm


----------



## Avey

I in fact levitate, ever so slightly, as this piece comes to a close.


----------



## omega

GioCar said:


> I'm going to play it from this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riccardo Muti (aka the Godfather) / Philadelphia


In my opinion, the _Poem of Ectasy_ played by Muti turns into a "musical orgasm". I look forward to listening to this brilliant recording.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Gergiev/Kirov Orchestra*

Listened to this relatively recently.


----------



## Haydn man

I shall be trying this version via Spotify


----------



## elgar's ghost

Golovschin/Moscow SO on Naxos for me, too. I'm forever forgetting that Le Poème de l'extase is sometimes known as "symphony no. 4".


----------



## Eramirez156

I'm currently listening to the Boulez recording with the hometown CSO on DG.


----------



## techniquest

I love this piece despite the fact that I've heard it described as essentially one small theme played over and over with a heck of a lot of padding in between. Maybe, but what padding!
I shall enjoy the excuse to crank up the volume and stick these two recordings on the player


----------



## Mika

Segerstam & Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 69056
> 
> 
> I shall be trying this version via Spotify


I'll dig out my hard copy of this one.


----------



## D Smith

I have to admit it has been many years since I listened to this and had forgotten just how good it was. Is it a symphony? I have my doubts but who cares? It's a great piece of music that that takes you on a wondrous ride. I listened to a live BBC Proms concert conducted by Salonen and the audience was appropriate ecstatic at the end.


----------



## EDaddy

This is the version of which I will listen (as soon as I am finished listening to Delius' North Country Sketches). 

Love this symphony! Other-wordly in a word (or two).


----------



## DeepR

I've listened to the Muti recording so many times that I only hear "faults" when I listen to other recordings. Oh alright, there are a couple of other good recordings, but the one by Muti will always be my favorite. However, for this occasion I'll listen to my "BBC radio webrip" recording of the one I've heard in concert: LSO with Gergiev.


----------



## techniquest

If anyone remembers - the BBC Proms performance on 20th August 2010 with the Philharmonia under Esa-Pekka Salonen was absolutely rip-roaringly brilliant!


----------



## techniquest

If anyone remembers - the BBC Proms performance on 20th August 2010 with the Philharmonia under Esa-Pekka Salonen was absolutely rip-roaringly brilliant! 
Also, coincidently, todays Building a Library on BBC Radio 3 was Scriabins 'Prometheus', sometimes known as his symphony no.5.

(Sorry about the repeat from my post just above - I can't find how to delete a post in the edit function)


----------



## Triplets

I have Ormandy/Philadelphia, part of a large Ormandy box set.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

techniquest said:


> If anyone remembers - the BBC Proms performance on 20th August 2010 with the Philharmonia under Esa-Pekka Salonen was absolutely rip-roaringly brilliant!


----------



## DeepR

Before I read anything about the piece and the composer's intentions I had already attached my own meaning to this work: the birth and formation of stars, galaxies and the universe itself.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Le Poeme de l'Extase, Op. 54, w. OdP/Barenboim. Recorded October 1986, Salle Pleyel, Paris. Sound Engineer: Jean Chatauret.


----------



## Gill

If you want something thrilling, Svetlanov is the go to guy. But, for the best, you must seek out the live recording on BBC Legends. Unlike his studio recordings, here he goes for affect. It is a real roller coaster ride.


----------

